# Chinchillas



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

I was hoping for a little advice on the quality of some of the chinchillas I have. They're from snake food stock, so not great, but it's a starting point. My intentions are to use them for making foxes.

This is my original female chinchilla. She's small, and both her and dad (accidental breeding - I was sure they were both female when kept together) are of a 'cobby' type, the male more so (he's still here somewhere, I'll get photos).



















This is one of the girls that was a result of the accidental breeding:




























Sister to the one above, but this one looks like a fox (pure white belly, although you can't easily see it from these pictures). Some of them came out rather hairy, although not hairy enough to give them a label, I don't think. Sorry for the poor quality lighting. Her coat doesn't have any variation in colour or white hairs, it's just a dark steel grey. Does anybody have an idea of what colour that is?



















And this is from the same mum and a grey chinchilla dad, very similar to the light grey female above. I'm thinking this one will turn out like the light grey female when it gets older.










So, does anybody have any photos of their chinchillas?

And there seems to be two shades of grey amongst these litters; the dark ones like mum and the lighter ones like the daughter. Are they just shades of the same colour? Or distinctly different colours?

Comments welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't help you with your questions, but I just gotta say... I'm crazy about the second one!


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Really? What is it about her that's appealing?

I've just managed to get some better pics of the sibling fox. I've no idea what to call that top coat.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know, I just really dig the colour.
Also, very nice the new pics.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That last doe is a longhaired black fox. The black colour of foxes tends to be a charcoal colour unless you try really hard to breed a nice dark top.

The other, pale ones could be anything really. You could have lilac (chocolate + blue) foxes or chins, or one of your original chinchillas might not be a chinchilla genetically.

Either way, is dad a chinchilla? If so, breed him to the black fox and you'll get some more foxes and some chinchillas


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Carlie said:


> So, does anybody have any photos of their chinchillas?


Heres some pics of the ones i had for a while (from sarahy)


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Awww, they're lovely.  I think I understand what I'm looking at now with the chichillas. Mine don't have as much white on them, which is a shame. MOAR WHITE!!

Thanks for giving me an idea of what the little black girl is, Sarah. I originally thought she was a long haired black fox, but it was back when I was a total noob and didn't trust my conclusion. :lol:


----------

